#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Captive portal no PFSENSE

## phorks

Fala pessoal, beleza

Estou configurando no PFSENSE o Captive Portal,

Habilitei a configuração de Captive portal no painel do PFSENSE, e solicitei para qeu seja feita a autenticação através de usuario e senha local.

A pagina do portal do pfsense aparece normalmente, entro com o usuário e com a senha é feita a autenticação e após isto, não consigo acesso a internet.

Não consigo pingando um gateway da minha rede local antes de logar no captive portal, depois de logar eu consigo pingar o gateway normalmente.

Mas quando tento pingar algum site externo, exemplo uol.com.br ou terra.com.br, aparece esgotado o tempo limite do pedido.

Já revisei todas as configurações e procurei na net, mas até agora não tive uma luz do que possa ser.

Se desabilito o captive portal, consigo navegar na rede interna e na internet normalmente.

Se alguem poder dar uma luz, fico agradecido.

[]'s

----------


## int21

se vc pinga o gateway depois de logado esta certinho, agora olhe se vc pinga um servidor fora da rede, tipo 8.8.8.8, caso positivo, tente agora pingar o Terra - Notcias, vdeos, esportes, economia, diverso, msica, moda, fotolog, blog, chat, se este não pingar, bingo!! Reveja suas configuraçãoes de DNS.

----------


## elsamuray

eu instalei o m0n0wall, que é o projeto base do pfsense, me matei pra descobrir a solução deste problema, o negocio é simples:
la onde se configura o DNS vc coloca os DNS que vc quiser (isso no pfsense) no servidor DHCP vc configura tudo normal deixando o gatway e dns sendo o endereço do servidor pfsense, caso vc utilize ip fixo é so colocar o gatway e DNS sendo o mesmo endereo tipo:
pfsense = 10.1.1.1
dns=10.1.1.1
gatway= 10.1.1.1

descobri depois que isso acontece pq quando se ativa o captive portal o pfsense trabalha como servidor DNS meio que exclusivo da rede, meio que pra filtrar o trafego, faz o teste de desativar o captive portal pro ce ver, tu vai por qualker dns no pc do cliente e vai funfar, é so ativar o captive portal que da nisso.... o servidor que citei que ta com o m0n0wall ta até hoje funcinando há uns 4 anos +o- com cerca de 30 usuarios todos no captive portal so que autenticando automaticamente com o MAC, apenas 2 por usuario e senha, o controle de banda eu faço pelo sistema mesmo e uso ip fixo, ficou bom para o que eu queria na epoca, ano passado instalei o PFsense numa faculdade aki pra controlar os alunos, dae coloquei o captive portal controlando a banda tbm e com usuario e senha individuais, ficou otimo....

----------

